# That was loud...



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

So after getting my car aligned I was pulling out of the shops parking lot yesterday and as I shifted into second I hear a loud bang first thought that crossed my mind was my tranny died or a axle. Luckily it wasn't that, the clamp between my EJ header and stock exhaust came undone. I must say the 2.5 with no exhaust isfreaking loud with just a cat, but once you get up in the rpms it sounds beautiful and will make your head ring. 

So after this experience of hearing the motor in a pretty raw form I want delete my first muffler but I'm not sure what size the stock exhaust pipe is?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

2.25"


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok thats what I thought it was.:thumbup:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok thats what I thought it was.:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i had it with the EJ headers out once..! didnt like it one bit..


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

hmmm


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

why didn't you like the muffler removed in combination with the EJ header?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i guess i wasnt understood.

i had a problem with my cat back, and so i had to remove cat back and the midpipe (cat)

so, i was doing headers out. it was LOUD as hell...


----------



## Dub A (Feb 19, 2007)

I did that when i was converting my car to the r32 style exhaust it was deafening.. I loved it.. Now it is still amazing.. USP test pipe to a magnaflow mid pipe than to r32 borla tips. People say it sounds exotic now and like a baby lambo


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

So the clamp fell of again I think this is the fifth time now and within the past 24hours I keep driving by every cop on duty it seems. Luckily I am able to baby it some and they have no interest in chasing me down I guess. I think I have now found a clamp to replace the shorter smaller one going to give it shot today.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

you have an AWE?


----------



## Dub A (Feb 19, 2007)

Luger could it be that its stripped? If I remember that clamp is held on by two nuts and bolts..


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I had put new bolts in the clamp at the time of install. EJ cut the pipe to short after the cat it should be like a inch longer and I wouldn't of had to go out and by a new longer sleeve type clamp. The new clamp now grabs at least a inch of each pipe apposed to the 1/4 inch the stock clamp could grab. With engine movement it would just pull it right out.


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm running around with no catback right now haha.


----------



## Dub A (Feb 19, 2007)

haha its fun but hella loud.. I love the r32 tail i have on tho. I recommend doing it highly. I want to do eurojet headers but heard they are not compatible with usp test pipes.


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

thats because their headers come with a mid pipe (the same thing the USP is) and the base price is with no cat on it....


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

The EJ header is no longer being made.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*yup*

EJ claims they will make another batch as long as they get 3 or 4 pre orders for it :thumbup: 
I ran an electronic exhaust cut out on my 2.5 for a while and it sounded amazing... loud as ****.. but amazing :thumbup:


----------



## JettaBum82 (Mar 1, 2004)

it is true they will be making another batch as long as they get at least 4 preorders. post here if your intrested


----------



## Dub A (Feb 19, 2007)

Interested... curious tho does the ej mid pipe have any silencing I got a summons for "Loud Exhaust" I blipped the throttle to down shift into 3rd and a cop said he heard me down the street with his windows up.. Kudos to the exhaust not so much for tickets.. 

I have stock headers usp test pipe and custom exhaust


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

I have stock headers, USP testpipe and AWE catback. It sounds amazing.


----------

